
Optimising mine sweeper solving in Svelte - pier25
https://blog.scottlogic.com/2020/02/17/minesweeper-optimisation.html
======
pier25
I changed the title because the original one is "Slow Code HATES him!
Optimising a web app from 1 to 60fps".

The article is good though.

